# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Kërkoj kontakt me Drilon Jahirin me origjinë nga Prishtina

## GeNi_25

Nese ndokush nje njefare Dardan (mbiemri nuk me kujtohet) me banim nga Mitrovica qe ka nje firme private per materiale ndertimi apo dhe Drilon Jahiri  me banim nga Prishtina konkretisht ne rrugen Petro Marko dhe ne gjimnazin Sami Frasheri duhet te kete mbaruar klasen e 11.

Kush i njeh, ju lutem mund ti lajmeroni per kete mesazh dhe tu jepni adresen time te email-it: geni_dinamo@yahoo.com

----------


## skup

Kerkoj nji shok nga Shkodra ose Kopliku zhet Hasan Aliu -Aleks-leks  tqni esht diku 30 vjeçar ca vite ka qen ne Itali nga viti 1994 ka jetu ne Holand ne qytetin Leuwarden-frisland nga 2002 nuk jemi pareë me  kush  mund te me informoj per ket mik flm

----------

